# The Legend of Zelda Club



## Scootaloo (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay, so I decided to make a club thread for the fans on TCoD on a fantastic franchise, the Legend of Zelda! Here, fans can discuss anything related to Zelda (try to keep it family friendly), whether it be games, characters, which temples are absolute bonkers, the manga, anything! I will keep track of the members and their favorite game (if you feel like sharing your favourite in the series)! And of course, this isn't only restricted to fans! Anyone who would like to try something new can post and get advice from fellow forumgoers!

Members|Favourite Game(s)
Scootaloo|The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Birdy|The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Zero Moment|The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap
Nobody|The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker

Things to Come
January 29, 2013-_Hyrule Historia: The Legend of Zelda Encyclopedia will be released in North America._


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 8, 2012)

It's the Legend of Zelda and it's really rad!
Those creatures from Ganon are pretty bad!
(etc)

Love the series. I can never decide which is my favourite out of the N64 games.
Also there's a shop near me that sells some Zelda manga but it costs like £60 :(


----------



## Superbird (Nov 9, 2012)

Eh, why not.

Favorite game so far is Skyward Sword. 

After playing (and failing at) Ocarina of Time, I wondered why people liked it so much, because it really didn't age that well as far as I was concerned. But I suppose they fixed all that with the rerelease for 3DS (which I still have yet to play.)


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 9, 2012)

Birdy said:


> Eh, why not.
> 
> Favorite game so far is Skyward Sword.
> 
> After playing (and failing at) Ocarina of Time, I wondered why people liked it so much, because it really didn't age that well as far as I was concerned. But I suppose they fixed all that with the rerelease for 3DS (which I still have yet to play.)


Skyward Sword is excellent, however the first boss (AKA first fight with Ghirahim) got on my nerves :P

I have yet to play the original OoT, however I've played the 3DS port, which was quite excellent.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah Skyward Sword was pretty solid. The only thing I outright hated was that harp minigame. It was so terrible.

Also the combat could also get broken if you spammed invincibility potions. Which I did on the final boss(I had no idea what I was doing either)


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh, LoZ, my fair and radiant maiden, how I love thee.

I liked every game of the series I've played (which is pretty much all of them, besides the Oracles duo), although I'll always have a special place in my heart for Minish Cap, my first.


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 9, 2012)

If you guys want to know my favourite temple, it would have to be Stone Tower. Its really creative, the atmosphere is fitting and the music was great!


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Not sure I have a favourite temple/dungeon. Though I'm sure if I did it'd be one from Skyward Sword.
That game is _really_ good at sticking to the Zelda formula and yet at no point did I feel bored, whereas I'd've expected the whole dungeon thing to have gotten stale after so many games. Just when the dungeon starts to get a bit boring is when you get to the end.


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 9, 2012)

My favorite game is Wind Waker, because it had my favorite graphics, music, and story.

My favorite dungeon? Probably the  Twili Palace. Or maybe Ganon's Tower from WW


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 15, 2012)

Now, who is your favorite Zelda boss? I love the Majora and Twinrova fights.


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 15, 2012)

Scootaloo said:


> Now, who is your favorite Zelda boss? I love the Majora and Twinrova fights.


Ummm. . . either Zant or Dark Link (from the awesomely difficult Adventures of Link, not the one from OoT, though that was also awesome.


----------



## Dar (Nov 15, 2012)

I haven't played many LoZ games, but all the ones I've played are amazing. My personal favorite is Twilight Princess (Wii version, if that even makes much of a difference.) My favorite dungeon isn't in it, though, which is the Shadow Temple from OoT.  As for boss battle, it's a tie between the Ganondorf and King Bulbin horseback battles. Horseback fighting was probably the greatest thing they added to the game.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 15, 2012)

My favourite bosses are really simple ones usually, either based off of real life things or well known fictional things.
So people, giant insects, dragons. Stuff like that.

Awesome music helps too, like Stallord from TP


----------



## Ever (Nov 16, 2012)

Erhmagerd LoZ :D
My favorite game is Twilight Princess, but the way I typically play is that my brother and I switch off, so there are some parts I don't quite remember. But I do remember that defending the carriage while riding across the plains was a nightmare. I must have ragequit like 10 times. Also Midna is just amazing I mean seriously guys. There are no words n


----------



## Dar (Nov 16, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Also Midna is just amazing I mean seriously guys.


Yes, Midna is definitely the best partner. She's the only one with PERSONALITY. Plus, I felt a good partnership between her and Link. Some partners, like Fi  (I think that's how you spell it) I never really felt a partnership with.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 16, 2012)

HOW DID I NOT SEE THIS BEFORE

LoZ is one of my favorite series of all time. Favorite game? Really hard to choose. Wind Waker and Skyward Sword are on the top of my list, but my favorite of all time would have to be Twilight Princess. I loved the swordfighting aspect of it, and all the hidden skills. Plus, I loved the sharpshooting session in the Hidden Village Ironically, Twilight Princess was the first Zelda game I ever played (not counting Melee, of course). I worked my way backwards from that.


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 18, 2012)

Dar said:


> Yes, Midna is definitely the best partner.


i'd say that Tatl or Fi is the best partner, but that's always up for debate and is opinion.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 18, 2012)

I think Midna definitely has the best personality, but I prefer Navi and Fi.


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 24, 2012)

Did Link have a partner in Wind Waker? I don't remember.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 24, 2012)

The King of Red Lions and Tetra speak to you through that stone necklace thing.


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh right, them. I didn't really think about counting them as partners for whatever reason.


----------



## Scootaloo (Dec 3, 2012)

we need to revive this thread > :|
so lets talk Zelda music.
it's beautiful, isn't it.


----------



## Momo(th) (Dec 3, 2012)

Molgera >>>>> Everything

Although Stallord's theme is a good close second.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 7, 2012)

Whenever I'm playing Twilight Princess and I have fewer than three save games, I always make a third save of just before the Stallord battle, just so I can play it again. The main reason for that is the music, though partially because the spinner is terribly fun. Speaking of which, the spinner wasn't used nearly enough. I do wonder who made it as well, since there were tracks for it in some ruins in Hyrule Field, and in the Temple of Time. It must have been used as least quite a bit as a mode of transport at some point. Maybe it was like the segway of their time.

Not sure what my favourite music is. I could list the ones I love all day. Twilight Princess's Hyrule Field theme is great since it's all adventurous and fits with horse-riding so well. (There needs to be more Zelda games with Epona in it!)
A lot of Ganon(dorf)'s musics are amazing too. In Wind Waker I liked how Phantom Ganon's music was basially the Ocarina of Time Ganondorf fight, but made to be all ghostly sounding and fit with the general tone of the game. I always spend ages fighting it in the last room in Ganon's Tower just so I can hear it longer.


But speaking of Wind Waker, who can't love the credits music?
Oh and I just remembered after writing that that this remix of a tune from Wind Waker is awesome too.


----------



## Scootaloo (Dec 18, 2012)

http://whatculture.com/gaming/new-zelda-3ds-game-and-majoras-mask-port.php i'm trying to decide how legit this is (it's a year old, but still)
but i'd buy a 3DS port of MM before a brand new Zelda any day


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 28, 2012)

I sort of want a remake of Majora's Mask to be on Wii U if they make one. I remember even on the gamecube version there would often be lag in some areas of clock town because it had to think of everything that was going on at the time (or maybe it was just it struggling to run an N64 emulator or something). Imagine what they could do on a modern day home console! They could add so many more sidequests, make sidequests affect each other in so many different ways depending on which order you do them. I heard once that it was originally going to be 7 days but they couldn't manage it. Not sure how true that is, but they could totally do that today.

Perhaps that would be possible on the 3DS but Majora's Mask just feels like one of that games that belongs on a home console rather than a handheld. Games like Ocarina aren't really a biggie these days for handhelds, so I was okay with that. But a potential remastering with all of the potential of the Wii U just makes sense. The screen-controller-thing the Wii U has could be like the Bomber's notebook, and it could have the clock there rather than on the main screen. (I guess the 3DS could do that what with two screens but they're quite small!)



Do you think they'll ever switch to voice acting in Zelda games? I hope they do sooner rather than later.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll definitely buy Majora's Mask when they remake it.
Until then, though, I'm going to attempt my Ocarina of Time 3D Master Quest. Also I'm going to try to beat Skyward Sword (I just beat the Silent Realm after Koloktos) and I need to at least begin my Twilight Princess.
On a somewhat unrelated note, did anyone else go to the Symphony of the Goddesses? I went to the one in Madison Square Garden. My favorite LoZ songs remain Gerudo Valley, the main theme, the boss fight against Gannondorf in Wind Waker, and the song of storms, in that order.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 6, 2013)

Edoc'sil said:


> On a somewhat unrelated note, did anyone else go to the Symphony of the Goddesses? I went to the one in Madison Square Garden. My favorite LoZ songs remain Gerudo Valley, the main theme, the boss fight against Gannondorf in Wind Waker, and the song of storms, in that order.


are you serious
wow, you are so lucky! i wish i could've gone :o
was it good/entertaining?


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 6, 2013)

One hundred percent serious. It was absolutely amazing. The soundtrack is somewhere on youtube, one second...  Here it is. The first one is from Vancouver, not New York, but still.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 16, 2013)

I demand a revival of this thread. 

Skyward Sword is my favorite so far, but I'm still in Eldin so that may be subject to change. 
All of them are amazing, but Skyward Sword was better. 

It came with w soundtrack, too, which is enchanting. I love love love Zelda music


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 3, 2013)

Qvalador said:


> I demand a revival of this thread.


I know I'm late but sure!



> It came with w soundtrack, too, which is enchanting. I love love love Zelda music


Me too, too bad my CD drive doesn't work and even if it did I'm too lazy to use CDs these days :P
It is legal to rip CDs so long as you don't share the files with other people?



Also can anyone explain this "Ben Drowned" thing to me? I've tried loads of times to understand why it's such a popular creepypasta but I just don't get it.
I've watched various explanation videos but they mainly seem to consist of short recaps of the story. "First Link goes here but then he dies, then he appears here and looks funny and dies in a different way" over and over. I don't get what it has that other ones don't. If what I can find is all there is to it, it actually seems like one of the weaker creepypasta. The concept of a game haunted by a previous owner could be creepy if it weren't for the constant filler I seem to come across of weird things happening that don't seem to have any consequence.
Am I just missing something?


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 4, 2013)

Photo Finish said:


> I know I'm late but sure!
> 
> 
> Me too, too bad my CD drive doesn't work and even if it did I'm too lazy to use CDs these days :P
> ...


No.  I've never even heard of that.

I have heard that every in every Zelda game, it's a different Link.  They're all in different time periods-- that's why legends tell of a hero in green.  That was Link from the previous games.


----------



## Scootaloo (Apr 4, 2013)

Photo Finish said:


> Also can anyone explain this "Ben Drowned" thing to me? I've tried loads of times to understand why it's such a popular creepypasta but I just don't get it.
> I've watched various explanation videos but they mainly seem to consist of short recaps of the story. "First Link goes here but then he dies, then he appears here and looks funny and dies in a different way" over and over. I don't get what it has that other ones don't. If what I can find is all there is to it, it actually seems like one of the weaker creepypasta. The concept of a game haunted by a previous owner could be creepy if it weren't for the constant filler I seem to come across of weird things happening that don't seem to have any consequence.
> Am I just missing something?


It is pretty confusing, the general gist is that Jadusable (the author) recieves a "haunted" MM cartridge from an old man. He starts playing it and there are loads of graphical glitches, and certain parts repeat over and over. Ben (the original owner of the cartridge who drowned and died) haunts the cartridge in the form of the Link Statue. The statue follows/chases the player pretty much everywhere (although he could only stay in Clock Town and on the New Day, since he did the fourth day glitch). 

I have only seen a couple minutes of the actual BEN videos, but I've watched videos about them that explain them pretty well.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 3, 2013)

Okay, I better post in this thread.

I've only played a few Zelda games (NES Zelda, Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask) but I plan to play as many as I can this year.

Favorite game: Majora's Mask
Favorite music: Song of Storms
Favorite temple: OoT Spirit Temple


----------



## Momo(th) (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm excited for Wii U Wind Waker.

Dat HD ocean.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 3, 2013)

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Okay, I better post in this thread.
> 
> I've only played a few Zelda games (NES Zelda, Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask) but I plan to play as many as I can this year.
> 
> ...


What consoles do you have?



Dragoon said:


> I'm excited for Wii U Wind Waker.
> 
> Dat HD ocean.


If I get a Wii U, which I probably will once it gets a solid Mario game (the one that would be considered the next one in the line SM 64, Sunshine, Galaxy) and an original Zelda, I really don't know if I want to get WW. Sometimes I like remakes, sometimes I don't. In the cases where I don't I just don't buy them and don't complain about their existence. The problem here is that I don't know whether I want WW to be remade. I have it on Gamecube so it'd be pointless for me to get it again, and I'm often one to not bother that much with better graphics.
But on the other hand, I love the game and more than likely if I get a Wii U, I'd stop using my Wii and I'd probably be too lazy to plug it back in if I wanted to play a Gamecube game. (I'm assuming Wii Us don't play Gamecube games?)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 4, 2013)

Murkrow said:


> What consoles do you have?


I have a Wii and a 3DS. My roommate just bought a Wii U, so I'll likely be borrowing it to play Wind Waker. I actually _have_ Twilight Princess and Skyward Sword, but I haven't had the chance to play them yet. 



Murkrow said:


> But on the other hand, I love the game and more than likely if I get a Wii U, I'd stop using my Wii and I'd probably be too lazy to plug it back in if I wanted to play a Gamecube game. (I'm assuming Wii Us don't play Gamecube games?)


Unfortunately not :/
Though on the other hand, it is rumored that many GC games will be available on Virtual Console, if not entirely remade.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jul 4, 2013)

Murkrow said:


> If I get a Wii U, which I probably will once it gets a solid Mario game (the one that would be considered the next one in the line SM 64, Sunshine, Galaxy) and an original Zelda, I really don't know if I want to get WW. Sometimes I like remakes, sometimes I don't. In the cases where I don't I just don't buy them and don't complain about their existence. The problem here is that I don't know whether I want WW to be remade. I have it on Gamecube so it'd be pointless for me to get it again, and I'm often one to not bother that much with better graphics.
> But on the other hand, I love the game and more than likely if I get a Wii U, I'd stop using my Wii and I'd probably be too lazy to plug it back in if I wanted to play a Gamecube game. (I'm assuming Wii Us don't play Gamecube games?)



If it's any motive, they had to dummy out a dungeon or two in the original. Also, I was too poor to play around with Tingle (no pun intended), so it would be nice to see how they implant the Tingle Tuner.

It's not like they're just gonna make the same game with enhanced graphics. Hasn't Nintendo proven themselves that they handle remakes fairly well? 

Besides, it's good that you have a copy, but mine is too old (as in scratched due to my idiot past self) and a good copy goes for about 40$ (US). 

Ohh . . umm . . .sorry if this comes off as a rant. It's not meant to be :(


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 4, 2013)

Dragoon said:


> If it's any motive, they had to dummy out a dungeon or two in the original. Also, I was too poor to play around with Tingle (no pun intended), so it would be nice to see how they implant the Tingle Tuner.
> 
> It's not like they're just gonna make the same game with enhanced graphics. Hasn't Nintendo proven themselves that they handle remakes fairly well?
> 
> ...


There's a video that shows that they're replacing the Tingle Tuner with a bottle you can put messages in and throw into the ocean, and it'll be sent over miiverse to someone else. Something like that. The only other difference I saw was I think there was a sail with a different colour picture on it that made the boat go faster. Though that could have been me misenterpreting what I saw.

I think it will be a pretty true remake dungeon-wise. I doubt they'd change anything that major. Maybe they'll add a master quest or something.


----------

